# FS: The Mother of All Giant Orange Isopod Cultures



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Mitchell Kaliner - Westchester County, NY

Selling my Giant Orange Isopod culture that I started in the Spring of last year. I ended up never feeding off this culture, so it now has about 250-500 isopods in it, I'd estimate. There are tons of full size adults in there, probably at least 100 of them. They eat about a gallon of leaf litter every few weeks (not an exaggeration) and I feed handfuls of veggies, high quality fish flake, and cyclopeeze weekly. There are some huge adults in there as big as some thumbs. 

I believe the culture is 32 quarts, but I will have to verify that. Pictures can be provided if necessary, but there are a few pictures of the bugs I took a while back in this thread. I'd break this culture up into a bunch of other cultures, as it's so crammed in there as of now. The culture is also mite free. 

Price: $50. May seem high but others seem to be selling for around $10 per dozen, so this comes out to be quite a bargain actually. 

Feel free to PM me with any questions. Thanks.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Pm sent. Thanks


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Deal Pending.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Sold. Thanks.


----------

